# Hopedale La



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Just an update on Hopedale.... fishing is good if you can handle the conditions!!! The trout bite is on and Red fish are here too, just usually running single so it has taken some time to catch ur limit! Caught 50 trout today with 25 keepers! There's no place like it!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Just got back from a 2 day cast and blast. The conditions were good for hunting and not so good for fishing. And of course we caught fish and killed very few ducks! I was very pleased with the accommodations and Capt Gene Dugas. Ive been on many guided trips and have never been on a repeat trip. I will, however be going back with these Cats. They're a top notch crew.


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

*Next time !*

Had Great time with you and we got a score to settle with those ducks I gonna give you the call when they show up hope you can break away and make it. 
Limit of specks and some troutweisers!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

capt gene is a great guide and an awesome person to hang out with all day! cant wait to get back that way and book another trip with him


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice mess of fish guys!


----------

